# Gepockelte, AKA Quick cured pork



## mdboatbum (Mar 31, 2014)

Since yesterday was a cold, snowy-sleety-rainy-windy-terrible-awful-no good-very bad kind of day, I decided we need some comfort food. My wife had picked up some 1" thick pork butt steaks the other day, and pork and sauerkraut sounded pretty comforting.

Recipe:

3lbs pork steaks or chops

3TB Tender Quick

1/2tsp ground ginger

1/4tsp allspice

1/8tsp cinnamon

1 28oz can sauerkraut

1 to 1 1/2 cups chicken broth

2TB sugar

1TB Caraway seed

1tsp fresh ground black pepper

several sprigs fresh thyme

Started off with a little under 3lbs of pork, which I dusted with the  Mortons Tender Quick, allspice, cinnamon and ginger. I let that sit in the fridge for about 3 hours.

Then I put my cast iron pan over high heat and let it sit there for about 7 minutes. I wanted it HOT. I wiped a little oil in the pan, put the pork steaks in and seared them about 2-3 minutes per side.

Then I put my stainless skillet (wasn't sure about cooking sauerkraut in cast iron) over medium high heat and added the can of sauerkraut,the sugar, pepper and about a cup and a half of chicken broth and brought it to a boil. Then added the chops and the Thyme, reduced the heat to low, covered it and let it braise for about an hour and a half.

Served it with mashed potatoes. I gotta say, it was really good. The pork was what I would call about half cured. The outer 1/4" or so remained pink and had the consistency of corned beef. It was tender and moist, and the flavor mix of the earthy cinnamon and allspice mixed well with the tart ginger and sauerkraut. The thyme gave it a nice floral note as well.

I had intended to strain off the juice and reduce it to form a sauce, but by the time the meat was ready we were hungry and I didn't want to mess with it. It really wasn't needed anyway.

Only thing I might add int he future would be to slice some apples and lay the slices on top of the pork while it's braising. I'll also add some caraway seeds to the kraut, but we're out at the moment and I didn't feel like going back to the store.

Only got one photo, sorry.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 31, 2014)

That looks good man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Easy to make & I like your addition of the thyme too  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Did you save the juice for future use?


----------



## brooksy (Mar 31, 2014)

Sounds like a good meal to me!


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 31, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> That looks good man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I had a bundle of fresh thyme left over from last week that I wanted to use up so I tossed it in. Worked out well. I didn't save the juice, though I definitely should have.


Brooksy said:


> Sounds like a good meal to me!


Thanks, I was really happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 31, 2014)

I forgot to add that I rinsed the meat after the "cure" and soaked it for about 20 minutes. Salt level was perfect with no additional salt added to the braise.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 31, 2014)

That looks mighty tasty! It looks like you got the nice sear you wanted.


----------

